# أول قرص صلب بسعة 1 تيرابايت



## pola (12 يناير 2006)

*أول قرص صلب بسعة 1 تيرابايت*


اليكم هذا الخبر المدهش

طرحت شركة لاسي أول قرص صلب خارجي بسعة 1 تيرابايت أي ما يعادل مليون ميغابايت

تكفي لتخزين حتى مدة سنتين متواصلتين من الملفات الصوتية أو مدة شهر كامل من أفلام الفيديو بنسق MPEG-2 أطلقت الشركة عليه اسم بيغر ديسك Bigger Disk  طرق الربط والتوصيل بالجهاز و هو يدعم خاصية الربط والتشغيل ولا يحتاج إلى مشغل خاص مع أنظمة التشغيل مثل ويندوز إكس بي يتيح هذا القرص ثلاث خيارات للتوصيل وهي عبر وصلة فاير واير 400 أو 800 أووصلة الناقل العام 2,0 السريع و هو يعمل كجهاز ربط مركزي يمكن استخدامه لربط كاميرا الفيديو الرقمي بالكمبيوتر وتسجيل بعض اللقطات على الكمبيوتر مباشرة كما يمكن توصيله مع وسائط تخزين أخرى للحصول على سعة تخزينية أكبر سرعة نقل البيانات للهارديسك و تبلغ سرعة دوران القرص 7200 دورة بالدقيقة و يبلغ زمن الوصول للبيانات حوالي 10 ميلي ثانية ويستخدم ذاكرة مؤقتة بسعة 8 ميغابايت يوفر قرص بيغر ديسك معدل نقل بيانات يبلغ 100 و50 و60 ميغابايت بالثانية باستخدام وصلات فاير واير 800 وفاير واير 400 والناقل العام 2,0 على التوالي في حين يبلغ أقصى معدل متواصل لنقل البيانات باستخدام وصلة فاير واير 800 حوالي 55 ميغابايت بالثانية و35 ميغابايت باستخدام وصلة فاير واير 400 مقابل 34 ميغابايت بالثانية باستخدام وصلة الناقل العام 2,0 السريع الأبعاد والوزن والسعر

يزن هذا القرص حوالي 5 كغ وأبعاده 173×88×268 ميليمتر و قد عرضت الشركة هذا القرص في أسواق المنطقة بمبلغ 999 دولار وهي تقدم فترة ضمان لمدة عام .

هذه صورة للهارديسك






اليكم وصلة موقع الشركة لمزيد من المعلومات
اضغط هنـــــــــا
http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10551​


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## mr.hima (19 يناير 2007)

معلومة جميلة يا بولا ....شكرا ...
مش أحنا اللى أخرنا هرد 200 جياجيا بيت​


----------



## Only Way Jesus (23 يناير 2007)

شكراً يا بولا ع المعلومة الجديدة


----------

